# Naruto chapter 463 - four pages from the future



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2008)

I was kinda annoyed with the fact that everything is moving so slow, so I decided to skip right to the point, just for fun 

Originaly I was planning to do whole chapter - but then realised that would basicaly be 13 pages of close up faces 



Page 13:


Page 14:


Page 15-16:


Page 17:


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Dec 26, 2008)

Nooooooooo.....Why can't he hit Pein instead? you zoomed 1000 chapters into the future, not 30...^^

Amazing art, looks like the original..expect to see next week in the spoilers thread ..lolz.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Dec 26, 2008)

Is he gathering normal chakra or Natural energy? I can't tell the differens. D:


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 26, 2008)

Holy shit thats epic


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you 



Chrozs Areving said:


> Is he gathering normal chakra or Natural energy? I can't tell the differens. D:


Natural chakra  I though about making his eyes sennin style - but I realy dislike it =\


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Dec 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Natural chakra  I though about making his eyes sennin style - but I realy dislike it =\



I think it's impossible to gather Natural chakra without being affected by the sennin style but that's my opinion. >_>


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2008)

just look at hawt pixies


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow you are highly talented and love it


----------



## razieel (Dec 26, 2008)

That's Kishi quality art right there. Excellently drawn and I love the idea also


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanx.                     .


----------



## Aya (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh wow when I saw the first panels I thought you only manipulated the manga a little, but it's your drawing! 

Good Job.


----------



## Rose (Dec 26, 2008)

shit thats nice


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice Hatif, didn't know you can draw.


----------



## sidX (Dec 26, 2008)

thats just epic... nice art and keep it up^^


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2008)

Vino said:


> Nice Hatif, didn't know you can draw.


This is first thing ever on naruto theme, so decided to post here


----------



## Ephemere (Dec 26, 2008)

Fantastic

Keep it up, that was a fun read ;D


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 26, 2008)

That's amazing, keep it up.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 26, 2008)

*thats so damn good *


----------



## Captain Snow (Dec 26, 2008)

That's really amazing. You did a good job on it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## retro (Dec 27, 2008)

*Fuckin Epic* that's even better than Kishi quality thankies!!11


----------



## Yumi (Dec 27, 2008)

*So damn good
It looks just like Kishi's style
EPIC*


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 27, 2008)

you are kishimoto's dupe


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanx


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW!!awsome!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## LoT (Dec 27, 2008)

I sadly don't see any pics


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

That's weird 
Well, I edit imageshack links for any case


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can you also shows us what will happen between Naruto and Sakura?




That is awesome, and actually looks better then some stuff Kishi draws for the manga.


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

That is the most epic chapter I have seen in weeks now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Doumo



Chuck Norris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Can you also shows us what will happen between Naruto and Sakura?


I might as well


----------



## Shinija (Dec 28, 2008)

That wasn't a Rasen-Shintan that was a kamehameha


----------



## LoT (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay that was fucking epic! Thank you very much for rehosting. 
I hope you won't stop here and draw some other scenes like some pages of 
Sasuke vs Naruto.

You really did an amazing job here!


----------



## Sheireen (Dec 28, 2008)

Your style is amazing


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2008)

Thankies


----------



## Horu (Dec 28, 2008)

Heh I know everybody's being all impressed by the art, but that's a really cool technique too. Black-hole rasengan does seem like the only thing that would work on Madara at this point.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 28, 2008)

Ooo, very cool. I especially like the way you did page 15-16 showing the blast and Madara's shocked eye looking upon the light from Naruto's attack illuminating his face.


----------



## Rinme (Dec 28, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## Elle (Dec 28, 2008)

You going to make this a career or what?!   Many of your drawings/ideas are as good or better than the highly paid professionals XD.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 28, 2008)

i already said pls new chaps at least spoilers


----------



## Stephen (Dec 28, 2008)

This is fucking amazing,Way too epic


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 28, 2008)

Epic and Awesome


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanx


----------



## bobzhou525 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow that was epic! I'd rep you but my post count isn't high enough. :\


----------



## Bonds (Dec 29, 2008)

Good job, pretty sweet looking.

So the next chapter would basically be Madara brushing himself off as if he fell in some dirt, right?


----------



## diesirea (Dec 29, 2008)

EPIC! :xzaru but It would've been better if it hit Sasuke instead.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 30, 2008)

That looks utterly amazing, excellent work!


----------



## winryrocabell (Dec 30, 2008)

you did a very great job  , looks almost real


----------



## Jesus (Dec 31, 2008)

completely awesome, reps for that one 

this would be good material to make some fake spoilers to post on 2ch


----------



## Tieria Erde (Dec 31, 2008)

Own the manga, please.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 31, 2008)

Nicccccce.  I like it.


----------



## Kek (Dec 31, 2008)

That blsat reminded me of DBGT.


----------



## Leah (Dec 31, 2008)

I love it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone - new project went to production


----------



## Emily (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy shit. Looks just like Kishi's style. If I didn't know I was in the fanart section, I would've probably thought that you edited some pages.


----------



## lightcrowler (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow.
Your art is amazing,didn't know you could draw like that?

Is this just a hobby of yours or are you going to make it a more important part of your life.
 +rep's..

Edit:
ahhhh...i can't rep you..
Damn spreading shit rules!!!


----------



## blue berry (Jan 1, 2009)

33 weeks to go till we see that  
On the third page I was like, 'kkkaaaaaammmmaaaayyy --- mmmaaaay-- aaay--- HA!"


----------



## Pyoko123 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow. Amazing. thought you'd messed around with panels or something at first


----------



## Eki (Jan 1, 2009)

wow thats really awesome, you've captured Masashi's style perfect


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanx everyone.



lightcrowler said:


> Is this just a hobby of yours or are you going to make it a more important part of your life.


Neither - made it just for fun.


----------



## Choshino (Jan 2, 2009)

That was awsome !! 

You have a lot of awsomeness in you ^^


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you - indeed I have 
-------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



Next project Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Lamina Namikaze (Jan 2, 2009)

hatifnatten thank you!  that's just cool? awesome? sexy?


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 3, 2009)

That is interesting! Nice work!


----------



## Rashman (Jan 3, 2009)

FUUTON KAMEHAMEHA!! 


.....

FUUTON KONOHA..MEHAA...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 3, 2009)

Good, but lack Uchiha.


----------



## Yashamaru (Jan 4, 2009)

Impressive indeed ! ^^

Nice job !


----------



## Concrete (Jan 4, 2009)

KAMEHAMEHA


----------



## chickmashine (Jan 5, 2009)

razieel said:


> That's Kishi quality art right there. Excellently drawn and I love the idea also



I agree. You draw Kishi style and Kishi levvel. A mangaka in the making I assume? 

Looking at this stuff...I'd definitely read your manga 

I'm intrigued ^^ If you make anymore or have a site please pm me


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you.



chickmashine said:


> I agree. You draw Kishi style and Kishi levvel. A mangaka in the making I assume?
> 
> Looking at this stuff...I'd definitely read your manga
> 
> I'm intrigued ^^ If you make anymore or have a site please pm me


I doubt this is author's level - but thanx neverless


----------



## Derlaine (Jan 5, 2009)

good stuff  looks close to the original manga


----------



## wstickman (Jan 8, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> I doubt this is author's level - but thanx neverless



haha you're a funny guy!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice job, I wonder how he will really lose the mask.


----------



## Yukisame (Jan 9, 2009)

wow, it's VERY good!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 9, 2009)

About time Naruto kick some ass.
Can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Beast. (Jan 11, 2009)

At least we know if Kishi is ever assassinated by some crazed 1010 fan, we have a decent replacement.

NEED MOAR!


----------



## Gotas (Jan 13, 2009)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sander RX (Jan 14, 2009)

AWESOME.Real Kishi-level!


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jan 14, 2009)

Its really cool actually!


----------



## Quintessential (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweetness!!!!


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 14, 2009)

You are fucking win. Rasenshintan  Loving it!


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 14, 2009)

dude this art is awesome. When the series is over you should continue the manga


----------



## harunosakura8 (Jan 14, 2009)

*?!?!!?huh?!?!?!?!*

463?!?! where did u get dat
can u post it up
wat happen befor dat like how did u get dat?
is pain dead?
tsunade and kakashi r dead?
no way
how did u get dat?!!!!?!?!
itz not even out yet
i wanna noe


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 15, 2009)

That's just pure awesome!  Naruto looks so badass!  Great job, and it's very creative!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Gotas (Jan 17, 2009)

harunosakura8 said:


> 463?!?! where did u get dat
> can u post it up
> wat happen befor dat like how did u get dat?
> is pain dead?
> ...



Dude, he drew it. It was made by him. About the story, he knows as much as we do.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 17, 2009)

In celebration of going over 9000 here a bit of a stylized spoiler from new project:


----------



## OgreMagi (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that sasuke-cashier-kun serving naruto a combo at burger king (have it your way)?


----------



## Nz_ (Jan 18, 2009)

Overwhelming Powerrr!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 19, 2009)

OgreMagi said:


> Is that sasuke-cashier-kun serving naruto a combo at burger king (have it your way)?


He's going to feed him alright


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 20, 2009)

That's epic!


----------



## LoT (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't see the "spoiler pic" ... I am sorry


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2009)

LoT said:


> I can't see the "spoiler pic" ... I am sorry


Rehosted it


----------



## Peaches (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats very intersting. I like the juutsu idea. Very cool!


----------



## LoT (Jan 22, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Rehosted it



Thank you very much!
I can't wait


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Jan 22, 2009)

Pure, Unadulterated Win. You Sir Are Epic.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought at first that you had reworked some manga pages, but reading through the thread...YOU DREW THAT YOURSELF????

You need to fly to Japan and help Kishi with his deadlines!!!

A-a-a-a-nd THEN you could get a series of your OWN!!!!!

Seriously, that was high quality art to say nothing of the win ass technique you put in. Now let's see if Kishi takes the idea ultra compressing Rasengan. If it happens there shoudl be a rep Hatifnatten campaign.


----------



## Nicola (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy hell, that looks exactly like Kishi's style.  Awesome job.


----------



## The Yellow Flash (Feb 2, 2009)

Kitsune Naruto said:


> You are fucking win. Rasenshintan  Loving it!



I second that statement!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 3, 2009)

Almost 12000.


----------



## Titan08 (Feb 9, 2009)

Impressive work.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 10, 2009)

That's quite okay, please continue and do more


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice..please post more.


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, epic win.

I thought this was a spoiler


----------



## aaronuchiha (Sep 9, 2009)

where did you get thos or did you do those yourself?


----------



## LoT (Sep 9, 2009)

He is Kishimoto himself ..


----------



## RivFader (Sep 9, 2009)

LoT said:


> He is Kishimoto himself ..



He's also Kubo in disguise...


----------



## Judecious (Dec 1, 2010)

Omg epic, this reminds me of the current spoiler


----------



## Deshi Basara (Dec 1, 2010)

Fucking Epic  But some of the pages dont work for me i wanna see it all


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2010)

2008... now that's a weird bump.
I forgot I ever made it. Now I'm embarrassed


----------



## Aiku (Dec 1, 2010)

You're amazing. Hope you make more.


----------



## Alice (Dec 6, 2010)

Last panel is epic, that's exactly how I imagine it happens in manga


----------



## Elle (Dec 17, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> I was kinda annoyed with the fact that everything is moving so slow, so I decided to skip right to the point, just for fun
> 
> Originaly I was planning to do whole chapter - but then realised that would basicaly be 13 pages of close up faces
> 
> ...



spoiler tagged images say '404 not found' : (.


----------

